# L1/l2 visa meeting



## jessharmer (Mar 20, 2014)

we have our visa meeting next week. What do we have to be prepared for? 
How long does it take?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where will you have your interview meeting? Things can vary quite a bit by consulate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jessharmer (Mar 20, 2014)

It will be at the London embassy


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

It's difficult to say how it will go for you, but for me it went like this.
1. Wait - queue outside to get in. Make sure you read and understand all the limitations for what you can take into the Consulate - including car keys!
2. Get through security - was painless for us
3. Wait - until called up for initial paperwork processing
4. Initial paperwork processing was painless if a little impersonal
5. Wait - until called to pay fees 
6. Wait - until called for interview
7. Interview lasted about 2 minutes. If everything is prepared properly and there is nothing complicated in the application or paperwork, then this should be straightforward.
8. Wait - in line to pay courier fees
9. ..and relax

Did I mention there is a lot of waiting?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is the employer one that relocated people to the US on a very regular basis, or is this the first time they are doing something like that?


----------



## jessharmer (Mar 20, 2014)

Recently moved here on l2 visa, how do I go about getting a SSN , I have all the documents . Do I have to book an appointment?
Is there a fee?


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

jessharmer said:


> Recently moved here on l2 visa, how do I go about getting a SSN , I have all the documents . Do I have to book an appointment?
> Is there a fee?


I can't say if it's the same procedure everywhere, but in Houston, I found the address of the nearest SS office, went along early after opening, took a number on entry and waited until called. They have access to the immigration database, so if all the systems are working it should be straightforward - in our case the system was down, but that didn't seem to delay things much as we had our SS cards in under three weeks.

I would advise printing off your I94 to take with you just in case.

Edited to add that there is no fee that I can recall.


----------

